# Salomon patrol / custom air



## Kwanzaa (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm looking at getting a salomon patrol, and i'd like to know what people have to say about the custom air feature they offer, anyone have some experience with this product?

should i get the one with custom air or just the regular foam one.


----------



## BlackSnow (Dec 20, 2009)

I used the Patrol Custom Air all last season, and really liked it. With the air pump you can custom fit, so it felt more secure and the liner kept my head warm (there are vents that can be closed in the top), and was removable for warmer days (but it did get a little hot in the spring). I tried on the regular foam one about a week after I got my custom air (the foam was on discount at REI and way cheaper so I was thinking of returning it), but I didn't like the fit. I've "tested" on packed powder and tree branches it passed (no concussion or break/dents in the helmet). I'd give it a 4/5 overall. It could use a couple more vents up front, and the shape prevents you from resting you goggles on your forehead, but those are minor gripes. 

hope this helps.


----------



## Kwanzaa (Sep 4, 2011)

Sure does, one last question do the helmets run large or small? does the custom air fill in space if its a bit big?


----------



## BlackSnow (Dec 20, 2009)

I found the sizing to be accurate with other helmets I wear (motorcycle, road bike), so if you normally wear a medium then the medium air is probably what you want. It will feel a little loose without air and then get nice and snug once you have it pumped up and the have the chin strap snapped. It was really comfortable compared to others I tried (Bern, Red, hard foam patrol).


----------



## Kwanzaa (Sep 4, 2011)

BlackSnow said:


> I found the sizing to be accurate with other helmets I wear (motorcycle, road bike), so if you normally wear a medium then the medium air is probably what you want. It will feel a little loose without air and then get nice and snug once you have it pumped up and the have the chin strap snapped. It was really comfortable compared to others I tried (Bern, Red, hard foam patrol).


Thanks for the help man. I ended up going with the Salomon Brigade Audio with custom air.


----------



## BlackSnow (Dec 20, 2009)

Cool, that's a sick helmet. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Kwanzaa (Sep 4, 2011)

Im pretty excited to get it. its damn near impossible to find, almost non existant. i checked a bunch of salomon dealers in Vancouver, only one shop carried their helmets, and when i asked if they could order one in they said that it doesn't exist in their computers, its not on salomons website either. they where rather curious because they had never heard of an audio helmet with custom air. So i scoured the internet, i checked 5 pages on google, none of them had reviews, pricing or stock, just pictures and the same product information. i found one website that looked a little sketchy after clicking a few links that had them for 102 dollars. so when i went to order it the next morning, it was gone and the webpage was replaced with a blank picture, and a price of $o.oo. I then resorted to nextag and those kinds of websites and it wasn't on there either. After clicking on other random websites, and following links, i was able to find one on Back Country for $130. oddly enough when i google it now, back country is the first website to show up

After checking near 100 websites and following countless links to other websites i was finally able to find a reputable website that carried them. The things you want in life are never easy to find.


----------



## Kwanzaa (Sep 4, 2011)

So I got my helmet in the mail Last week and they sent me the wrong helmet. Turns out they posted the incorrect one on their site. 

Has anyone seen the Salomon Brigade Audio with Custom Air anywhere? it's like the damn thing doesn't exist.


----------

